# Opinions on bloodlines?



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am hoping to get some opinions on these bloodlines. I am strongly considering buying two bucklings, but I don't know anything about bloodlines. 

These are the lines listed in the first ad

SIRE NEW CREATIONS SHP ROCK SOLID 
DAM MYRTLE MYST AD AMBER 
SIRE SIRE CAMANNA TBR SINGING HIS PRAISE
SIRE DAM TAHOMA KONA 
DAMS SIRE SUGAR PINE RHB AFTER DARK
DAM DAM DEER RUN OPAL 

The 2nd ad says 
Caprikoda's Croft


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If these are Nigerian Dwarf, I have never heard of them. I would need to see a more in depth pedigree. But someone else may know them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's the thing - pedigree is just a snap shot of WHO bred them - not what the animals look like. Not every animal produced are exemptlimentary ... Long time breeder or short term breeder.

When looking for bucklings, you want to look at the dam's udder, the paternal grand dam's udder, udder of any kids that that the SIRE has on the ground, and also overall confirmation. If LA, DHI or Show results are available, that is helpful also.

Pedigree is all great - but I have seen a HANDFUL of what I consider Top 20 breeders of all times, sell bucklings that I would have wethered in a Heartbeat - and got top dollar for them just because of their name - It is sad to me. 

I would be happy to look at some pics for you and give my honest opinion if you would like - but I am just one set of eyes with an opinion


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

kelebek said:


> Here's the thing - pedigree is just a snap shot of WHO bred them - not what the animals look like. Not every animal produced are exemptlimentary ... Long time breeder or short term breeder.
> 
> When looking for bucklings, you want to look at the dam's udder, the paternal grand dam's udder, udder of any kids that that the SIRE has on the ground, and also overall confirmation. If LA, DHI or Show results are available, that is helpful also.
> 
> ...


I agree. A good name carries a lot of weight, but the breeder's goal for their herd is much more important. The goat's conformation should speak for itself. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great post Allison. :thumb:

As far as just looking at the bloodlines...there's nothing well known or proven that I see. These are mostly Oregon bred goats, Tahoma was in WA I think. The animal itself is more important and the dam's udder and udders behind him are extremely important if you're wanting to breed nice goats...so look at that first.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey - that is Wicked ... Ohhhhh how I miss her :-(


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nah that's actually her look alike stunt double...Paris. I swear the two of them have almost the exact same markings, only Paris has blue eyes. Wicked is doing wonderful by the way.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

<3 how sweet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am in total agreeance... Bloodlines are a great way to trace well known breeders' goats BUT even if they aren't well known, it doesn't mean they aren't good...get pics of udders and the goats behind the bucklings, those should be the deal breaker behind your choice.

Too many bucks are getting top dollar _because _of the breeder name...not because they should be a buck

And...just because a goat is priced high, does not neccesarily mean they are worth that amount UNLESS the breeder can back up production and offspring


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

thank you guys! See I figured it was like horses, where there were the more popular and desired lines. I will def, be asking for all the necessary photographs, and better photos of the bucklings. Thanks again all!


----------

